# Mid ESSEX February Ride



## BigonaBianchi (9 Jan 2009)

..looks like I talked myself into this one...Saturday Feb 7th *Kick off 11am (for 11.15 Latest off) Billericay station*. Here is an initial suggestion for the route IRO 35miles easy going, no mountains






Bike route toaster link here:
http://www.bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=28356
(For GPX file download hit the summary tab on this page and scroll down)



I would suggest we do this ride clockwise to benefit from hills...but it's a nice loop either way.

CAR Parks:
Billericay station car park
Waitrose car park (up to western end of high street behind super market)
Pay and displays half way up high street on norther side or at lake Meadows swimming pool near station.

additional Train stations at Ingatestone, Brentwood if anybody needs to bolt. Billericay is about 35mins out of Liverpool street.

I see this ride as a take it as it comes easy going ride...stragglers will *not* be shot and left in a ditch

This loop is ridable without a triple easily.

Depending on interest and feedback we could extend the route a little...possibly take in Ongar/Galleywood...but if it's bad weather i reckon 35 miles will do. The route takes in some nice lanes, some nic evillages like Stock, Ingatestone and Blackmore..it also has some A road riding and a small section in Brentwood town which isnt to busy mostly. Several nice pubs en route as well. Riding clockwise, my fav part of the loop is the second half.

There's even a campsite if anybody feels like it

If the weather is nice I'll take the Bianchi, if not I'll take the Galaxy.

*If you are riding then leave your mark on this thread so we can get an idea of numbers.*

*Here is the rider list so far:*

ChrisKH
Ben Lovejoy
Auntie Helen (on Ride communications officer)
Richard
1Leg Rikk & Friend
Bleakanddivine
Stevevw
Sig Silverprinter
wlc1
Madcyclist (cyclesocial)
Fatfellafromfelixstowe
David (Cycle social)
tdr1nka


SamR2D2
User3143
ianrauk
The Doctor
iLovebikes
Origamist 
djtheglove
Katie (from YACF)
Sittingduck

Burak
Blaugrana
Batzman
Aperitif
BigonaBianchi(Bigtallfatbloke)

*Running Total 28*

*If you cant make it please say so asap and I suggest we all check this thread the night before the off in case of any last minute changes etc...cheers.*

*If anybody feels the need to take a mobile number in case of emergency etc pleae PM me*

*Hopefully the snow and ice will have long gone by the weekend, however if there is snow/ice on Saturday I will take the decision to re schedule the ride for safty reasons. Please therefore check in on this thread as late as possible on Friday night in case this becomes necessary.*


*Weather forcast here:*
http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/5day.shtml?id=1495
and here:
http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/tomorrow.asp?zipcode=billericay


----------



## ChrisKH (9 Jan 2009)

Aye.  Got to get a pass first though.


----------



## CopperBrompton (9 Jan 2009)

If I'm in the country then, I'll be there - will confirm nearer the time

I live about 7 miles away, so no excuse for not doing this one :-)


----------



## Auntie Helen (9 Jan 2009)

I'll be there! Other half might come too, depending on how fit he's feeling.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (9 Jan 2009)

..cool so that's 6 so far..plus one entry from Cycle social =...erm....6+1=.........hold on...


----------



## 1LegRikk (10 Jan 2009)

Hi there, stumbled on this site while looking for rides in Essex and find lots of stuff going on 

Just wondering if it's all right to tag along with a friend? 

I've been doing mtbing for the past 3 years and only got myself a road bike (hybrid) a month ago for a change of pace and to keep a little cleaner.


----------



## bleakanddivine (10 Jan 2009)

Include me in! (Commitments/permission allowing)

Jonathan


----------



## stevevw (10 Jan 2009)

Me too.


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (10 Jan 2009)

Hopefully if husband / kids let me !
Am near Romford so by train do i have to change at Shenfield ?


----------



## BigonaBianchi (10 Jan 2009)

most excellent..looks like there will be about 12 of us so far.

..yep tag along with as many friends as you want



> Am near Romford so by train do i have to change at Shenfield ?[



Nope..just get on a Southend Vic train at Romford and get off at Billericay.


...Ok peeps I have just got in from riding this loop on my big heavy Galaxy...arctic foggy frost out there , really cold, icy patches on the road and the reservoir looked pretty frozen to me...not one other cyclist did I see

I left my GPS on and as such have some 'stats' for those that like that kind of thing...

Trip Odom 52.4 Kilometers = 32.56136 Miles
Max Speed 52.3 Kilometers = 32.49922 Miles
Overall ave 24.1 Kilometers = 14.97574 Miles
Moving ave 24.7 Kilometers = 15.34858 Miles
Total ascent 429 Meters = 1407.54900 Feet

I actually deviated a little from the loop we will ride as it was easier to get to/from home for me...but 95% of the ride was on this loop. Our actual loop will be a few miles longer than what I just rode today.

I dont know how those stats compare with your own but it's irrelevant...we ride at the speed of the slowest, have some fun and a chat...I had to ride at my normal pace to keep warm today!

Basically the first stage is high street, then a nice long downhill, that a flat stretch. The route up into Brentwood is a steady climb with two small hills to negotiate and this stretch is on an averagely busy A road...although there was less traffic today as it is a saturday. Then it's pretty flat as we go through pilgrims hatch and on into the Village of blackmore...where they still have the village stocks on the green...so bring some rotten eggs and stuff....then it's downhill through Ingatestone (nice village) and downhill pretty much all the way until we approach Stocj where there is a short hill into the village...again a nice village (where the posh peeps live!)...then it's all flat and downhill as we head off around the reservoir...where there is a nice quiet free house village pub (Three compasses) with a real log fire and real ale and hot food or the bigger Windmill...anyway...then it's a steady climb up through Downham up past Norsey woods (great forested nature reserve if thats anybodys thing and they feel like zipping off for a country walk or something....and back into Billericay and to the station. 

...ok so basically a simplt easy ride with a mixture of quiet lanes and faster A roads, town riding and open roads...hope thats ok.

...right...where's my log fire I need to thaw


----------



## Auntie Helen (10 Jan 2009)

Norsey Woods is lovely in bluebell time but I think I'll give it a miss in midwinter...

Well done for trialling the route. We only stopped for a bit of cake in the last cyclechat ride, rather than a full meal (actually I think some members of our group did eat a bit more, now I think about it), but are you thinking of us stopping for some pub grub? It's quite an appealing thought...


----------



## BigonaBianchi (10 Jan 2009)

..we could...to be honest the ride isnt a very long one and on todays ride I didnt even drink as I rode and had no need to stop...but I think as it will be February a lot will depend on the weather...if it's bright and sunny thats one thing but stormy and wet...hmm...like I said there's a log fire pub about 2/3rds into the ride...I didnt see any 'cafe's though...but ther ehas to be such a thing in Ingatestone somewhere i reckon. Alternatively we could ride the entire route and finish at Lake meadows cafe near the station so peeps can chat, warm down before their trains home?

I dont mind...I'm so used to solo riding (and I rarely stop to eat unless i'm touring)...I'm unsure of the 'form'...but we can run with whatever peeps want on the day....or we should decide how we all feel on here first?


----------



## Auntie Helen (10 Jan 2009)

The pub with open fire 2/3 of the way through is what rather caught my attention! It probably does depend on what everyone else wants to do, though, and whether they want to stop (and perhaps get chilled) or keep going. Probably best to see what the general consensus is on the day, especially as it might be weather dependent.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (10 Jan 2009)

ok...well the pub is a small family jobby...

http://www.chelmsford.angle.uk.com/eatndrink/pubs/threecompass.cgi

nothing posh...just basic with a log fire and some hot food...I like it, I went there with my Dad last month.....I reckon if it's cold though the worst thing to do is stop mid ride...but let's go with the flow on the day.


----------



## stevevw (10 Jan 2009)

Looking forward to this one. Will we ever get out of that pub? 

Just had a thought I will be driving down in my van from North Herts so if any of you are needing a lift let me know (as long as you are not too far off my route).


----------



## wlc1 (10 Jan 2009)

COG - If I can make this one ( shift work really does play havoc with planning things) I will be driving with bike in or on back of car - you need a lift ? 

Let me know and anyone else who lives south of river. I've got a rather large people carrier I can bring if number stack up.


----------



## Sittingduck (11 Jan 2009)

Might be up to tag along for this too... will have to see! 

wlc1 - room in your people carrier for a "little 'un"?


----------



## mr_cellophane (12 Jan 2009)

> I would suggest we do this ride *clockwise* to benefit from hills...but it's a nice loop either way



Nice easy downhill run out of Billericay then 

Thinking about it, the old w/e OT might be starting back up after a Christmas freeze so money might have to come first.


----------



## 4F (12 Jan 2009)

Count me in


----------



## Auntie Helen (12 Jan 2009)

If I have the CycleChat Jersey by then (unlikely!) I can pass it on to you mid-ride.


----------



## 4F (12 Jan 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> If I have the CycleChat Jersey by then (unlikely!) I can pass it on to you mid-ride.



Fine plan


----------



## BigonaBianchi (12 Jan 2009)

> Nice easy downhill run out of Billericay then



...absolutly...better then than having to ride up noak hill into billericay at the end of the ride...actually we'll go down through little burstead as it's much nicer and less white van man territory

FFFF welcome aboard!


----------



## tdr1nka (16 Jan 2009)

I will be have Miss tdr1nka that weekend, having the weekend before free for the London ride(I feel I should be there for that one).

If I can arrange a babysitter I'll be there!


----------



## BigonaBianchi (16 Jan 2009)

If I could get ababy sitter i wouldnt


----------



## Origamist (18 Jan 2009)

Should be OK for this ride.


----------



## mow (18 Jan 2009)

Dam it, new bike coming and I have to work that saturday... Maybe next time


----------



## Sittingduck (18 Jan 2009)

My SIster and her BF are coming down to London this weekend so it looks like I will be "Ducking" out on this one :/


----------



## BigonaBianchi (25 Jan 2009)

Somebody should bring a camera...mine is AWOL in Germany.


----------



## Auntie Helen (25 Jan 2009)

I'll bring a camera, of course, but it's a stills one that only does fairly basic video if we have an opportunity for video.

I'm looking forward to the ride, let's hope it's good weather (went out in some yuck weather today).


----------



## tdr1nka (25 Jan 2009)

I got my dates all wrong, I can come!!!

Origamist, and anyone else from the South who are going, we should organise meeting en route to Liverpool St. in the morning.

Enough bikes and we might get our own carriage on the train.


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (26 Jan 2009)

I am planning to go .I'm sure that I will have to change at Shenfield to go on to Billericay I don't think from romford the trains go straight through.


----------



## 1LegRikk (26 Jan 2009)

Aiming for a test run of the route this sat/sun as with colds/skin issues on my stump (now clearing) and weather I've not done as much riding as I'd hoped so I want to make sure I can do it (or at least close) rather than hold everyone up.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (26 Jan 2009)

...like I said...stragglers will not be left behind....assuming the weather is not totally horrendous we'll have lot's of time.

Just athought ..it just occurred to me that I dont recall there being a ramp at Billericay...I do recall a flight of steps though...I dont know if that's a problem or not...no problem if you train comes in from the London side as there is access right off the platform through the bike racks /car park...but from the southend direction I think you need to go up some steps and cross over the bridge. No big deal, it's easy enough to shoulder a regular bike, but I am not sure about a trike?


----------



## 4F (26 Jan 2009)

Anyone know the distance / cycling time between Shenfield railway station and the meet up point ? Just looking at the pro's and cons of coming by train / car ?


----------



## Dayvo (26 Jan 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Anyone know the distance / cycling time between Shenfield railway station and the meet up point ? Just looking at the pro's and cons of coming by train / car ?



You could cycle from Shenfield station to Billericay station in about 15-20 mins. There's a car park behind the station at Shenfield.


----------



## 4F (26 Jan 2009)

Cheers dayvo. It looked quite close on a map and would certainly take 1 train stop out of it. decisions decisions 

If you are in Norfolk that week and coming and I take the car you are more than welcome to a lift from Ipswich railway station onwards and back. I may even have my other road bike on the road then (54 cm frame) if the others offered are the wrong size.


----------



## Dayvo (26 Jan 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Cheers dayvo. It looked quite close on a map and would certainly take 1 train stop out of it. decisions decisions
> 
> If you are in Norfolk that week and coming and I take the car you are more than welcome to a lift from Ipswich railway station onwards and back. I may even have my other road bike on the road then (54 cm frame) if the others offered are the wrong size.



Thanks for the offer, FFFF. 

I'll most likely have finished my East Anglian 'jaunt' by then, but, as I've mentioned, my plans are a bit vague at present, although I do want to make the Essex ride.


----------



## Auntie Helen (26 Jan 2009)

FatFella, I could possibly give you a lift if you wanted to go to Manningtree or Colchester stations or drive to my place (somewhere between the two). Although my trike takes up the whole of the boot/back seats of my car I have a bike rack that your bike could go on, if this helps at all (might be more faffy than it's worth).


----------



## 4F (26 Jan 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> FatFella, I could possibly give you a lift if you wanted to go to Manningtree or Colchester stations or drive to my place (somewhere between the two). Although my trike takes up the whole of the boot/back seats of my car I have a bike rack that your bike could go on, if this helps at all (might be more faffy than it's worth).



Thanks for the offer Auntie Helen and I will get back to you on that if I can. Just waiting for Mrs FFFF to let me know whether she wants the car that day to run the little FFFF's around.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (26 Jan 2009)

..another option for peeps looking at Shenfield might be to ride from Shenfield up to Brentwood high street and meet up with the rest of the ride there. Only I suppose we'd need to get the timing right or we'll miss each other....second thoughts probably better to stick with one kick off point. From Shenfields to Billericay is an easy 20min ride.

I have just got in from riding this loop...as I approached stock it occurred to me that if anybody has had enuff at that point or jus tneeds to s shoot off...then they can turn right and be back at billericau station in a few minutes while the rest of us head off around Hanningfield etc. So if anybody is a little worried they my not make the distance there is a plan B which effectively guts th edistance down I would guess by around 10 miles ish. We can call that the wimp ride and the full ride we will call the real mans ..erm..persons...ride



One thought I had....tell me if it sucketh....if somebody wants to be 'Tail end charlie'...someone with a map? That way if the group gets a bit spread out it's not a big issue. Or do you want me to ride at the back and shout out Directions?

...There are three decent looking pubs in Blackmore..I just counted them....small bakery type cafe on Ingatestone high street.....

...personally speaking this loop is doable without a stop...just done it...but there are pitstops out there.


----------



## Auntie Helen (26 Jan 2009)

Pitstops are fun!

Do you want to bring my walkie talkies? If the back marker has one, and the ride leader another, then if there are any problems we don't all get spread out too badly.


----------



## stevevw (26 Jan 2009)

Tdr1nka is now coming, what do you think he will think if we do the loop without a few pitstops.


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (26 Jan 2009)

Finally found a train timetable.I could get a direct train from romford that would get me to billericay at 11.06.
Or i could go for an earlier train which i would have to change at shenfield which would get me there earlier.
So would you wait for 6mins


----------



## BigonaBianchi (26 Jan 2009)

..Walkie talkies!!!!! Wow now your talking...I always wanted a set of those as a kid....can I say ....this is red leader, come in charlie, over ..all day???...

seriously..I am hopeless with anything technical...bring them along and ride at the front...that way I cant break anything expensive, or accidently call in an airforce strike on the ride or something


----------



## BigonaBianchi (26 Jan 2009)

Ok...ref start timing. *Let's call it 11am for an 11.15 (latest)* kick off. I suppose I should bring a list of who is coming and count us all in before we ride off into oblivion or something?


----------



## Dayvo (26 Jan 2009)

BigonaBianchi said:


> if somebody wants to be 'Tail end charlie'...someone with a map? That way if the group gets a bit spread out it's not a big issue. Or do you want me to ride at the back and shout out Directions?



If I can make it, and be in the peloton, I'd be happy to wear the lanterne rouge cos I haven't ridden a bike since the end of October I know the route seeing as it's on what was my back door!


----------



## BigonaBianchi (26 Jan 2009)

cool..you got the the jOb...now go and book yourself onto a walkie talkie management course


----------



## Auntie Helen (26 Jan 2009)

We have the walkie talkies for the boat but find we use them far more when cycling. Saves shouting at each other if you get stuck at a traffic light when the leader (who know the route) turns off just round the corner and you never see him again. I'll bring 'em along and if anyone else has some we could use extras. We all use them for Bikeability cycle training and they're very easy to manage!


----------



## BigonaBianchi (26 Jan 2009)

..ok..you are now the official on ride 'communications officer'


----------



## Auntie Helen (26 Jan 2009)

Funnily enough, 'Communications Manager' was one of my former jobs, so it's obviously still something I could do if I decided to go back to 'proper' employment!


----------



## ChrisKH (26 Jan 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> We have the walkie talkies for the boat but find we use them far more when cycling. Saves shouting at each other if you get stuck at a traffic light when the leader (who know the route) turns off just round the corner and you never see him again. I'll bring 'em along and if anyone else has some we could use extras. We all use them for Bikeability cycle training and they're very easy to manage!



I could throw in another four walkie talkies. Two of them are Spiderman ones and the other two are Ben 10 ones............


----------



## BigonaBianchi (26 Jan 2009)

..proper jobs...hmm.......but if you ever need a deck hand on that boat of yours on your next jolly around the caribbean .......


----------



## 4F (26 Jan 2009)

ChrisKH said:


> I could throw in another four walkie talkies. Two of them are Spiderman ones and the other two are Ben 10 ones............



Umm I am sure my boy has a couple of spiderman ones but I seem to recall the range on them is about 10 metres at best


----------



## BigonaBianchi (26 Jan 2009)

....Spiderman walkie talkies....did you get those on the web?


----------



## Auntie Helen (26 Jan 2009)

BigonaBianchi said:


> ..proper jobs...hmm.......but if you ever need a deck hand on that boat of yours on your next jolly around the caribbean .......


... the boat has been to the Caribbean and back on the Atlantic Rally for Cruisers but that's not our cup of tea, we just pootle around Essex and Suffolk which is hardly the same. Brown muddy water rather than crystal clear blue...


----------



## Auntie Helen (26 Jan 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Umm I am sure my boy has a couple of spiderman ones but I seem to recall the range on them is about 10 metres at best


I assume if these are all the 8-channel walkie talkies (possibly with the CTSS thingy that gives you more channels) then they should be OK. Range on ours is about a mile but if we've got split up by a mile on this ride we're doing something significantly wrong!


----------



## BigonaBianchi (26 Jan 2009)

....I think if anyone feels the pace is to quick they should just yell up the line to slow down...not that thats likely with me up front, specially on my Galaxy


----------



## 4F (26 Jan 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> I assume if these are all the 8-channel walkie talkies (possibly with the CTSS thingy that gives you more channels) then they should be OK. Range on ours is about a mile but if we've got split up by a mile on this ride we're doing something significantly wrong!



No not as high tech as that. £2.99, 1 channel and at best the reception is "pants" I will not be bringing them


----------



## Sittingduck (26 Jan 2009)

I thought it was this weekend... Have plans but realising it's actually in just under 2 weeks time I may be able to make it! 

Are there hills involved?


----------



## Dayvo (26 Jan 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> Are there hills involved?



What, in Essex!?


----------



## Sittingduck (26 Jan 2009)

Well Iiiiiii Dunno... I've never been to Essex!


----------



## Dayvo (26 Jan 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> Well Iiiiiii Dunno... I've never been to Essex!



You ain't lived!  

Don't forget your passport, and make sure you have chav insurance!


----------



## tdr1nka (26 Jan 2009)

*packs Burberry bib longs*

Sittingduck, you up for riding up to Liverpool St wiv the Sarf London Mob?
If it helps I won't 'organise' the route.


----------



## Sittingduck (26 Jan 2009)

*Packs a shotgun*


----------



## Sittingduck (26 Jan 2009)

Yeah Tdr1nka, if I do go I'll be headed up to LPS station... makes sense to meet up by Waterloo and cycle up together right?


----------



## tdr1nka (26 Jan 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> Yeah Tdr1nka, if I do go I'll be headed up to LPS station... makes sense to meet up by Waterloo and cycle up together right?



That works for me!


----------



## BigonaBianchi (26 Jan 2009)

...Essex is not very hilly, but it isnt flat either. I have heard it described as 'rolling' countryside whatever thats supposed to mean. 

There are no BIG hills on this ride...there are a few ..erm...gradiants...let's say. Basically back before the dawn of time when Essex man did his early town planning, he decided Sharon and Trace would be better protected if they were shacked up on top of these gradiants. So he set about building his mud huts. These settlements have now become known a s towns & villages, and so we see that placs like Billericay, Brentwood, Ingatestone are built on top of small bumps in the ground...this is also where they felt closer to God and so you will see this is where they built the churches as well. Today Dave, Sharon & Trace have no idea that these places are on high ground because they never leave their boy racer motors and 4x4s to notice. As entrepid two wheeled adventurers though we will experience what early Essex man did as he set about his early town planning,namly that to get to the place Sharon and Trace want to live you have to go UP.

I did this ride today in just over two hours and 90% of it was on the big front cog.


----------



## Sittingduck (26 Jan 2009)

Sounds charming


----------



## SamR2D2 (26 Jan 2009)

Hi everyone!

Just wondered if it was alright if i come along for a cycle, got my first road bike back in august (when i first found this website, got some great advice and ended up with a spesh allez!) and "lurked" around the forums for a few months after that, until uni work started to take priority again! 

Not as much to do this term though so i'm getting back in the saddle again, so to speak and saw this and thought "why not"


----------



## BigonaBianchi (26 Jan 2009)

why not indeed..welcome aboard sam


----------



## Auntie Helen (26 Jan 2009)

Welcome Sam, are you at Essex Uni by any chance?


----------



## SamR2D2 (26 Jan 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Welcome Sam, are you at Essex Uni by any chance?



No, but i suppose it did look like that in my post though!

I study at brunel university over in west london, but i used to live in brentwood and go back and see the family every few weeks so i'll coincide this ride with a family visit aswell.

And as BigonaBianchi said above, i absolutely hate the fact that brentwood was built on a hill because i occasionaly cycle from uni back to brentwood, and after 40 miles the last thing i want to do is cycle up a hill! (the one on london road, by the harvester if anyone knows it)

Some great cycling to be had around brentwood/essex though, just a shame that the ride back is always uphill


----------



## DJ (26 Jan 2009)

BigonaBianchi said:


> ...Essex is not very hilly, but it isnt flat either. I have heard it described as 'rolling' countryside whatever thats supposed to mean.
> 
> There are no BIG hills on this ride...there are a few ..erm...gradiants...let's say. Basically back before the dawn of time when Essex man did his early town planning, he decided Sharon and Trace would be better protected if they were shacked up on top of these gradiants. So he set about building his mud huts. These settlements have now become known a s towns & villages, and so we see that placs like Billericay, Brentwood, Ingatestone are built on top of small bumps in the ground...this is also where they felt closer to God and so you will see this is where they built the churches as well. Today Dave, Sharon & Trace have no idea that these places are on high ground because they never leave their boy racer motors and 4x4s to notice. *As entrepid two wheeled adventurers though we will experience what early Essex man did as he set about his early town planning*,namly that to get to the place Sharon and Trace want to live you have to go UP.
> 
> I did this ride today in just over two hours and 90% of it was on the big front cog.





Hi every one, it sound's to me as if it was early essex man (and woman) who invented the *wheel*!!!!

Would love to come along on this but like the last ride I will literaly have to wait til the last minute before commiting!


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (26 Jan 2009)

SamR2D2 said:


> And as BigonaBianchi said above, i absolutely hate the fact that brentwood was built on a hill because i occasionaly cycle from uni back to brentwood, and after 40 miles the last thing i want to do is cycle up a hill! (the one on london road, by the harvester if anyone knows it)
> 
> Some great cycling to be had around brentwood/essex though, just a shame that the ride back is always uphill



That hills a good'un if you're coming down 
I used to cycle to south weald a lot in my yoof ,Wiggly Bush Lane was also good coming back.

td1nka and sittingduck I may meet up with you on the train if I time it right.


----------



## tdr1nka (26 Jan 2009)

Wiggly Bush Lane?
Might have to sort out a Kent ride now to include Pratt's Bottom.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (26 Jan 2009)

...we will be riding in from Herongate Ingrave direction and out up the Ongar road...so the hill on London road isnt on this ride. We will have a small climb as we approach Brentwood near where the old peugot Garage used to be...but it's not to bad and there is a village green and a pub at the top for any that need it!

..now if anybody actually wants hills we could go up around Brentwood to the west around Thornden country park and join the Ongar road just before turning off to Blackmore...it's a longer route, more scenic, avoids the A road stretch, but comes with several irritating hills in a row...personally I prefer the origional route.


----------



## Dayvo (26 Jan 2009)

SamR2D2 said:


> i occasionaly cycle from uni back to brentwood, and after 40 miles the last thing i want to do is cycle up a hill! (the one on london road, by the harvester if anyone knows it)



I used to cycle with my mates to Brentwood from Pilgrims' Hatch down the High St and London Rd, along the A12 to Shenfield, then up Shenfield Rd to Brentwood High St again and then reverse the journey! 

There wasn't too much traffic in the early/mid 70s!


----------



## BigonaBianchi (26 Jan 2009)

..there is now!


....actually on a Saturday it'll be ok.


----------



## Sittingduck (26 Jan 2009)

Seems I'm going insane... sister and BF are actually coming down on the 6th/7th not this coming weekend, I am now informed 

Can't make it now - sorry. I hope you all have a great day


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jan 2009)

Hi BigonaBianchi'
count me in... looks a great ride. Looking at the trains, get's in to Billericay at 11:06am
Have you got the route map as a gpx file per chance?

tdr1nka, 
will be coming into London Bridge then ride to Liverpool St. So happy to meet up en route


----------



## BigonaBianchi (27 Jan 2009)

..excellent...

you should be able to download a gpx file here:
http://www.bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=28356

(Hit the summary tab & scroll down a bit when you get there)


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jan 2009)

Righto... that is handy...


----------



## Origamist (27 Jan 2009)

I'll meet people at Liverpool St. I'll take the fixed for this Essex foray...


----------



## tdr1nka (27 Jan 2009)

ianrauk said:


> tdr1nka, will be coming into London Bridge then ride to Liverpool St. So happy to meet up en route




Sounds like an idea!
I'm in New Cross Gate right at top of Old Kent Road, which route would you take to Liverpool St.?
A provisional plan has me meeting Sittingduck @ Waterloo, I'm sure we can extrapolate a plan.


----------



## Dayvo (27 Jan 2009)

tdr1nka said:


> A provisional plan has me meeting Sittingduck @ Waterloo



Unfortunately he can't come out to play now!


----------



## BigonaBianchi (27 Jan 2009)

..i just got in from riding this loop again today...I rode it the other waya round to yesterday (backwards to me..or anti clockwise)...slightly tougher this way round I feel mostly to do with the wind direction today though.

Made it all the way around until Herongate before I got verbally abused by a van driver...skin'ed tatood ear ringed 'lads'...you know the type...losers on 4 wheels. I laughed at them and like the cowards they are they just sped off home to Mum in a cloud of burning rubber

27.7 Kmph = 17.2 mph ave today...bit slower than yesterday. It's anice loop I really enjoy riding it..it's got pretty much everything.


----------



## tdr1nka (27 Jan 2009)

I forgotted


----------



## Dayvo (27 Jan 2009)

BigonaBianchi said:


> It's a nice loop I really enjoy riding it..it's got pretty much everything.



I suppose it depends on the conditions, but which way is 'better'? Clockwise or anti-clockwise?


----------



## BigonaBianchi (27 Jan 2009)

I almost always ride it clockwise..that way you get the A road out of the way first and there is no need to go up the biggest incline on the loop right at the end of the ride when tired.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jan 2009)

Hi mate, coming in from Orpington, so happy to meet at Waterloo also.
Let me know a time and I will be there



tdr1nka said:


> Sounds like an idea!
> I'm in New Cross Gate right at top of Old Kent Road, which route would you take to Liverpool St.?
> A provisional plan has me meeting Sittingduck @ Waterloo, I'm sure we can extrapolate a plan.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jan 2009)

OI make a bleedin' decision...
I've downloaded the gpx file for my gps.. so makes up yer mind., one way or t'other..B)



BigonaBianchi said:


> I almost always ride it clockwise..that way you get the A road out of the way first and there is no need to go up the biggest incline on the loop right at the end of the ride when tired.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jan 2009)

Blimey mate... Billy The Whizz...




BigonaBianchi said:


> .
> 
> 27.7 Kmph = 17.2 mph ave today...bit slower than yesterday. It's anice loop I really enjoy riding it..it's got pretty much everything.


----------



## iLB (27 Jan 2009)

I'll see you all there n all


----------



## ChrisKH (28 Jan 2009)

Looks like it's gonna be a good'un. B on a B can you do anything about the weather? Sunny and dry would be nice.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (28 Jan 2009)

I 'll have a word!

...


----------



## Davywalnuts (28 Jan 2009)

Hey everyone, 

Am David from Cycle Social!

Just wanted to say thanks for the invite and organisation going on for this cycle, much appreciated!

Ill be coming up to Waterloo from the Staines Massive and cycling across to Liverpool street for the train to Billericay, just needing to know if anyone and what time, provisionally, are doing the same, just to save me being on my lonesome! 

Thanks!


----------



## Dayvo (28 Jan 2009)

What a debut!  We/you could be _anybody_! 

Good to see a *complete* newbie up for the Essex run.

There are a few who have already posted here who will be taking the train from London. Either re-read a few pages for some info or I'm sure said forumers will let you know of their intentions. 

Welcome to CC, BTW!


----------



## Davywalnuts (28 Jan 2009)

Hi Dayvo!

haha, yes, were all somebody though, but I am me! haha!

Yes, looks like a good stretch of the legs and get lets me check out the otherside of the M25, mucho fun! 

Thanks, yes, just couldnt see anything about times and theres not much mentioned on the C.S. so I thought best not leave it to last min, would be rather bad keep you all waiting for me!

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## bleakanddivine (28 Jan 2009)

10.15 from Liverpool St. suit everyone? Arrives 10.46 Billericay. With the 10.34 departure as insurance.


----------



## tdr1nka (28 Jan 2009)

Suits me!


----------



## stevevw (28 Jan 2009)

I recon if we get a few more people on this ride we will be able to get the police to close the roads for us. 

I was hoping to get my new bike built for this, but probably won’t get it done in time to test ride it properly. Best to use the Marin I think just in case it all falls to bits or the lovely looking blue leather seat is more a thing of beauty than comfort.


----------



## Davywalnuts (28 Jan 2009)

10:15 is perfect for me, thanks!


----------



## Origamist (28 Jan 2009)

bleakanddivine said:


> 10.15 from Liverpool St. suit everyone? Arrives 10.46 Billericay. With the 10.34 departure as insurance.



Sounds good to me.


----------



## tdr1nka (28 Jan 2009)

With buying tickets in plenty of time, etc. when do the Sarf Lundun crew want to meet at Waterloo?


----------



## Sittingduck (28 Jan 2009)

Dagnamit, I might be coming again now 
Depends on how the Friday night pans out I guess. Although I am normally immune to bad hangovers.


----------



## Davywalnuts (28 Jan 2009)

Trains to Waterloo are very frequent for me, even on a saturday, so am happy with what ever you agree on.


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (28 Jan 2009)

bleakanddivine said:


> 10.15 from Liverpool St. suit everyone? Arrives 10.46 Billericay. With the 10.34 departure as insurance.



I may try and meet up on the train don't think the 10.15 stops at romford but i can join it at shenfield ,i will consult the timetable


----------



## tdr1nka (28 Jan 2009)

BOAB, have you got a list/headcount for the ride so far?


----------



## 4F (28 Jan 2009)

tdr1nka said:


> BOAB, have you got a list/headcount for the ride so far?



See the 1st post which he has been updating

*Here is the rider list so far:*

ChrisKH
Ben Lovejoy
Auntie Helen (on Ride communications officer)

1Leg Rikk & Friend
Bleakanddivine
Stevevw
Sig Silverprinter
wlc1
Madcyclist (cyclesocial)
Fatfellafromfelixstowe
David (Cycle social)
tdr1nka
Dayvo (tail end Charlie)

SamR2D2
User3143
ianrauk
BigonaBianchi(Bigtallfatbloke)

Running Total 18


----------



## tdr1nka (28 Jan 2009)

Thank You FFFF!


----------



## TheDoctor (28 Jan 2009)

TheDoctor will try and come along...


----------



## iLB (28 Jan 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> See the 1st post which he has been updating
> 
> *Here is the rider list so far:*
> 
> ...



did i do something to get left off  lol


----------



## BigonaBianchi (29 Jan 2009)

..sorry if I have missed anyone off the list...I just went back through the thread and think I have us all now...just shout if you dont see you name and you are riding with us.

20 riders so far listed...pretty cool.....


----------



## Auntie Helen (29 Jan 2009)

What about Sittingduck (post 110)?


----------



## stevevw (29 Jan 2009)

TheDoctor said:


> TheDoctor will try and come along...



Doctor do you need/want a lift to Billericay?


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jan 2009)

I'll be coming into London Bridge with ilovebikes in tow, we will meet you on London Bridge (the Bridge, not the station)...



tdr1nka said:


> With buying tickets in plenty of time, etc. when do the Sarf Lundun crew want to meet at Waterloo?


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jan 2009)

ilovebikes will be coming along too... so add his name if you may..



FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> See the 1st post which he has been updating
> 
> *Here is the rider list so far:*
> 
> ...


----------



## BigonaBianchi (29 Jan 2009)

I thought Sittingduck pulled out?


----------



## 4F (29 Jan 2009)

BigonaBianchi said:


> I thought Sittingduck pulled out?



He did but he might be back although he is not sure yet


----------



## tdr1nka (29 Jan 2009)

'SittingonthefenceDuck'?

We also have Origamist and a poss djtheglove in the bag.


----------



## TheDoctor (29 Jan 2009)

stevevw said:


> Doctor do you need/want a lift to Billericay?




Yes please!
You have PM.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jan 2009)

Can you add another name please
Katie (from YACF) will be joining us.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (29 Jan 2009)

absolutley...


----------



## 4F (29 Jan 2009)

Wahey 23 and maybe sittingduck


----------



## 4F (29 Jan 2009)

Dayvo, decided I am taking the car so the lift from Ipswich still stands if you want it.


----------



## stevevw (29 Jan 2009)

The Doctor is getting a lift with me so 24

And what about Mr Auntie Helen?


----------



## 4F (29 Jan 2009)

stevevw said:


> The Doctor is getting a lift with me so 24
> 
> And what about Mr Auntie Helen?



The doc is included, see post 1


----------



## BigonaBianchi (29 Jan 2009)

Uncle James is unfortunatly unable to make it.


----------



## Auntie Helen (29 Jan 2009)

Uncle James is almost certainly not coming, sadly, but if he has a change of heart I'll let you know... and it'll add another one to the list!

djtheglove and I did a mini CC ride today to West Mersea from Colchester; it's similarish road, countryside and distance to the Billericay CC ride and it was great. Looking forward even more to that ride now!


----------



## Sittingduck (29 Jan 2009)

Sorry for being confusing 
I am 50/50 for this (dependant upon how many beers are consumed the preceeding evening... Family in town and all that).

I'll try my upmost to be at the Waterloo rendezvous to meet all the Saarf London lot... more than likely turn up


----------



## 1LegRikk (29 Jan 2009)

BonaB, going to give this a bash on Sunday but noticing the temps are going to be dropping BIG time thought we'd stop halfway for a warming cup of something. Any recomendations for a cafe on the route?


----------



## BigonaBianchi (29 Jan 2009)

> BonaB, going to give this a bash on Sunday but noticing the temps are going to be dropping BIG time thought we'd stop halfway for a warming cup of something. Any recomendations for a cafe on the route?



Hi..

I may ride it on Sunday myself if this cold shifts in time...might see you out there...look out for big bloke on big bike with white hat (and hi vis vest most likely if rubbish vis)..anyway...

cafe...erm..I never use them myself as I tend to just ride alone mostly...but...There is one at Lake meadows swimming pool near the start...half way would be Ingatestone (ish)..there is a bakery/cafe on the crossroads of the highstreet as you cross it coming down from blackmore fryerning way (turn left there for chippy)...nice pub at hanningfield thre compasses...in fact there are many pubs on route.


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (29 Jan 2009)

BonaB are you going to give us a contact number?Just in case I get stuck on a train and get delayed.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (29 Jan 2009)

..hmm..thats a good point...dunno if my mobile is still alive though...I will see If I can find it...then I need to make it work again...then somehow figure out what my number is...you see I'm one of those blokes who doesnt do 'normal' technology very well...I dont even own a watch, these two items once rooled my existance and as such I dispensed with them.


----------



## Aperitif (29 Jan 2009)

I'm in on this ride, as of this afternoon. Start at 08:30 right?


----------



## tdr1nka (29 Jan 2009)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> BonaB are you going to give us a contact number?Just in case I get stuck on a train and get delayed.



If you still have my number I can always act as a relay.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (30 Jan 2009)

> I'm in on this ride, as of this afternoon. Start at 08:30 right?



..if you show up and ride I'll listen to Bob Dylan


----------



## Dayvo (30 Jan 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Dayvo, decided I am taking the car so the lift from Ipswich still stands if you want it.



FFFF! Thanks for the offer, but I'll be in Brentwood on the Friday (after going to Exeter to collect some cycling gear!).

See you at Billericay station!


----------



## tdr1nka (30 Jan 2009)

BigonaBianchi said:


> ..if you show up and ride I'll listen to Bob Dylan



Many a true word said in jest.............


----------



## 4F (30 Jan 2009)

Dayvo said:


> FFFF! Thanks for the offer, but I'll be in Brentwood on the Friday (after going to Exeter to collect some cycling gear!).
> 
> See you at Billericay station!



No problem mate, Exeter ehh is that the direct route ?


----------



## ChrisKH (30 Jan 2009)

Dayvo said:


> FFFF! Thanks for the offer, but I'll be in Brentwood on the Friday (after going to Exeter to collect some cycling gear!).
> 
> See you at Billericay station!



Davyo; haven't been following the posts. Let me know if you still need a bike. 

If you do, I might need to drop it off in Brentwood the night before, as we're a one car family and my sons have various sporting events that day which means I have to cycle to Billericay (which is a bit difficult with two!). Let me know.

Cheers.


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (30 Jan 2009)

tdr1nka said:


> If you still have my number I can always act as a relay.



Yep still have your number.If i have any probs I will contact you.
With so many people going I may have to bake more cake 

Are we going round the lovely Wilsons Corner double roundabout?


----------



## BigonaBianchi (30 Jan 2009)

I have found my phone...curently it is not feeling well, I think it needs a dose of T Mobile credits ...I will try to revive it.


----------



## Dayvo (30 Jan 2009)

ChrisKH said:


> Davyo; haven't been following the posts. Let me know if you still need a bike.
> 
> If you do, I might need to drop it off in Brentwood the night before, as we're a one car family and my sons have various sporting events that day which means I have to cycle to Billericay (which is a bit difficult with two!). Let me know.
> 
> Cheers.



Chris! I've just pmd(sp) you!


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jan 2009)

I have heard great things about your cakes Sig.... so get baking.. B)




Sig SilverPrinter said:


> With so many people going I may have to bake more cake


----------



## BigonaBianchi (31 Jan 2009)

If anybody wants my number please PM me as I have managed to find out what it is and get it sort of working again


----------



## Peter (31 Jan 2009)

BOAB - a bit of a trek for me - but count me in. 

Do you think we will be [out of the pub] finished the ride by 5pm?


----------



## BigonaBianchi (31 Jan 2009)

....weather permitting this shouldnt take more than 3 hours...I do it in just over 2 mostly...but I dont stop anywhere. The pubs are an unknown entity....


----------



## ianrauk (31 Jan 2009)

BigonaBianchi,

Can you add another name to the list. Friend of mine coming along called Burak.

Also on another note.. Methinks it would be a good idea for a halfway pint and/or snack somewhere if possible.. if others are in agreement of course


----------



## BigonaBianchi (1 Feb 2009)

..welcome Peter & Burak

Halfway would be Blackmore or Ingatestone...mostly pubs there....cake shop/bakery cafe in Ingatestone (doubt we 'll get 26 of us in there though)

I am also thinking that my initial planned pub stop in Hanningfields 3 compasses might be best re located round the corner to a bigger boozer?


----------



## 1LegRikk (1 Feb 2009)

Had a test ride today, but had to throw in the towel just before stock and turn right to billericay as the driving snow for the previous 7-8 miles was just a little to much, typically halfway back to billericay the sun came out


----------



## BigonaBianchi (1 Feb 2009)

..well you did better than me..I took one look at the snow shower and wimped out totally...


----------



## Auntie Helen (2 Feb 2009)

Weather forecast looking a bit wintry - snow and temperature of 0 degrees!


----------



## Auntie Helen (2 Feb 2009)

One of my chums might well come along on the ride as well, BOAB, so you can add 'Richard' with a question mark to the list!


----------



## BigonaBianchi (2 Feb 2009)

*Hopefully the snow and ice will have long gone by the weekend, however if there is snow/ice on Saturday I will take the decision to re schedule the ride for safty reasons. Please therefore check in on this thread as late as possible on Friday night in case this becomes necessary.
*


----------



## iLB (2 Feb 2009)

BigonaBianchi said:


> *Hopefully the snow and ice will have long gone by the weekend, however if there is snow/ice on Saturday I will take the decision to re schedule the ride for safty reasons. Please therefore check in on this thread as late as possible on Friday night in case this becomes necessary.
> *


----------



## Blaugrana (2 Feb 2009)

Hi, I'd like to come along, if the weather's a bit better and if I can get my recumbent bike on the train at Stratford.


----------



## Auntie Helen (2 Feb 2009)

Metcheck's improved its forecast for Saturday now - no snow, just cloudy and cold. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## 4F (2 Feb 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Metcheck's improved its forecast for Saturday now - no snow, just cloudy and cold. Keeping my fingers crossed!



So am I, I normally work Sat nights so have booked the night off ! 
Cloudy and cold will do me


----------



## BigonaBianchi (2 Feb 2009)

..welcome Blaugrana you are added to the list


----------



## tdr1nka (2 Feb 2009)

*South Londoner's Rallying For Essex Ride.*

Just a message for any of the London crew who are going up to Essex by train from Liverpool St.

I am planning to be @ The London Eye for 9am Saturday Feb 7th.
I will wait until 9:15 and then set off for London Bridge(The Bridge not the Station)to meet the Bromley Set @ 9:30.

From there we will head straight to Liverpool St. with plenty of time to buy tickets/stow bikes, etc.

If you want to join the ride, please let me know and I'll have a mental list of who I'm waiting for.

Again, if anyone wants my mobile number just send me a PM.


----------



## iLB (2 Feb 2009)

bbc predicting sunshine, but a high temp of 0


----------



## BigonaBianchi (3 Feb 2009)

..so long as there is no snow or ice we will ride. Some of the lanes on this loop do not get salted or gretted so if the weather is like it is today (six inches here...erm...snow I mean) somebody is sure to get hurt so I would reschedule on that basis, but hopefully all will be ok on the wevver front. Obviuosly it's your own call but I ride with a set of lights fitted on this loop as there is a stretch of A road on the run up to Brentwood and ...well nuff sedded...each to his/her own on that front.

I just remembered that if anybody wants a sandwich b4 the off there is a sandwich bar at the station.


----------



## Davywalnuts (3 Feb 2009)

Hi tdr1nka,

Thanks for the update. Ill be arriving at Waterloo at 8.49 and will head straight over!

Ill be in my lumo yellow jacket, yellow helmet and hopefully a clean and shiny white Dawes racing bike!

Cya then!

David


----------



## Auntie Helen (3 Feb 2009)

Just been out for a fab ride in bright sunshine and only one small patch of ice – a real contrast to yesterday's blizzard! I hope that we have a day like this on Saturday as it'll be wonderful!


----------



## BigonaBianchi (3 Feb 2009)

I was out on this loop today...well part of it...the main roads are all clear of ice, except the bit where this idiot bloke decided to throw his shovel of snow from his drive right in front of me!


----------



## tdr1nka (3 Feb 2009)

I'm still giggling at a Deep purple fan cycling to Blackmore!B)


----------



## Batzman (3 Feb 2009)

I'm keen (weather permitting!) ... shall see you there - and as I'm not leading, there will be no dodgy detours (or lack of)


----------



## iLB (3 Feb 2009)

cant wait


----------



## BigonaBianchi (4 Feb 2009)

we need on emore rider to sign up to make it a round 30


----------



## Aperitif (4 Feb 2009)

?


----------



## Sittingduck (4 Feb 2009)

BigonaBianchi said:


> we need on emore rider to sign up to make it a round 30



I probably count as 2 people 
But I am still 50/50


----------



## Auntie Helen (4 Feb 2009)

I would have thought BOAB BTFB could also class as two people!

Weather forecast has improved, looking good now!


----------



## ChrisKH (4 Feb 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> I would have thought BOAB BTFB could also class as two people!
> 
> Weather forecast has improved, looking good now!



Well we could make him do it twice! Mind you the speed BOAB goes he could probably lap us anyway.


----------



## stevevw (4 Feb 2009)

That's funny I was just thinking that if the ride goes ahead I may do a couple of laps as I have not been able to Commute on the bike all week due to snow, ice or both.


----------



## tdr1nka (4 Feb 2009)

Don't worry CoG, we'll drag you along in spirit!


----------



## Origamist (4 Feb 2009)

BigonaBianchi said:


> we need on emore rider to sign up to make it a round 30



There's me and my giant ego - that's 30!


----------



## tdr1nka (4 Feb 2009)

'Where ever ego, I go too...'


----------



## BigonaBianchi (4 Feb 2009)

..well I'm still sufferring with this s***y cold...all clogged up..lot's of snot everywhere...whoops..TMI...so I wont be on full form as I havent ridden properly all week.....just a few short jaunts to Brentwood to the lbs....

....


----------



## Dayvo (4 Feb 2009)

L O all! 

Is the ride definitely on?

I was at the North Pole in Brentwood until yesterday and the conditions were atrocious! 

I'm currently in Exeter (and took possession of my lovely CC gear) and was planning on heading back on Friday. BUT if the weather looks dodgy, then I don't think I'll come along.

I'm flying to Spain next Tuesday and was only going to be in Brentwood Friday evening before returning again after the ride; the weather has fukked everything up! And I don't have regular access to the internet for details just to compound problems!

I'll be back on line tomorrow for an update!


----------



## tdr1nka (4 Feb 2009)

Get the excuses in now folks!
Hope you're feeling fighting fit for Sat BOAB!


----------



## Dayvo (4 Feb 2009)

tdr1nka said:


> Get the excuses in now folks!



I'm happy to make a 12-hour journey costing £70 but not if I turn up to find it's been cancelled due to a few (billion) snowflakes!


----------



## tdr1nka (4 Feb 2009)

I hear ya Dayvo.

So far the forecast for Saturday is dry but we are being told to expect more snow on Thursday pm thru to Friday day. It's going to be down to the wire on this one.


----------



## Dayvo (4 Feb 2009)

I think I'll have to blow you out! 

Sorry! 

But I'll be online tomorrow!


----------



## tdr1nka (4 Feb 2009)




----------



## ChrisKH (4 Feb 2009)

What, you mean I spruced up my neglected hybrid and trued the wheels, for NOTHING?!! 


The offer's always there Davyo.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (4 Feb 2009)

So far the forcasts look ok..it won't be tropical but it shouldn't snow...but *if* it does snow on Friday night I will re schedule the ride like I said. I can't say more than that.


----------



## Dayvo (4 Feb 2009)

ChrisKH said:


> What, you mean I spruced up my neglected hybrid and trued the wheels, for NOTHING?!!
> 
> 
> The offer's always there Davyo.



Thanks, Chris, I appreciate that! 

I'll check the weather forecast tomorrow before making my 'final' decision. Unfortunately I'm reliant on too many factors, and if one is doubtful, it throws everything else into disarray! 

Hopefully there'll be other chances in the nearish future!


----------



## Auntie Helen (4 Feb 2009)

It may be a cunning excuse to avoid 28 random CycleChatters, of course!

Round here (Colchester) it's been two beautiful cycling days and I hope that it's the same Friday/Saturday in Billericay; if so it'll be a real treat to cycle in company! Hope you can make it Dayvo, but understandable if not.

BBC no longer forecasting snow for Billericay on Friday, just light rain, and Saturday has a Big Smiley Sun


----------



## Dayvo (4 Feb 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> It may be a cunning excuse to avoid 28 random CycleChatters, of course!



It saves me buying a BIG round! I bought the Scottish CCers a drink in September, but there were only about five of them!


----------



## Auntie Helen (4 Feb 2009)

It's not as bad as you think, I'm a cheap date as I don't drink alcohol and tend to only have tap water in pubs. So it's only a round for 27 now...


----------



## BigonaBianchi (4 Feb 2009)

..me too, I'm green T Total except at xmas


----------



## ianrauk (4 Feb 2009)

Just a nice pint of the local bitter for me if you are buying..?


----------



## BigonaBianchi (4 Feb 2009)

..erm..just so you all know..I am skint...that's *S K I N T* broke


here is a Beeb forcast for fri/saturday
http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/5day.shtml?id=1495
look ok to me.


----------



## Aperitif (4 Feb 2009)

Dayvo said:


> L O all!
> 
> Is the ride definitely on?
> 
> ...



"Exeter stage left, pursued by a boab..."
Am I on an ignore list or something?
I'm total pi$$ artist too. Tea as well. Dayvo - don't be a wimp.


----------



## tdr1nka (4 Feb 2009)

From the weather warnings for the next 24hrs it looks like Gloustershire and the Midlands are going to get it this time.


----------



## iLB (4 Feb 2009)

tdr1nka said:


> From the weather warnings for the next 24hrs it looks like Gloustershire and the Midlands are going to get it this time.


suckers


----------



## tdr1nka (4 Feb 2009)

Yeah! See how they cope.B)
See if they have 'true grit'.


----------



## Auntie Helen (4 Feb 2009)

I've just been out on a fantastic ride in the dark (16 miles, country lanes) and it was just fab. Perhaps the cold air makes it more enjoyable, too, as you warm yourself up with the cycling. Anyway I'm really looking forward to this Saturday's ride and seeing you all. 

Do we have an up to date idea of which of the 'not sure' people are coming along?


----------



## ianrauk (4 Feb 2009)

Dark country lanes... blimey dearest Auntie.. please allow me to call you a loony B)


----------



## Auntie Helen (4 Feb 2009)

...and half way up a steep hill my genius front light fitting came adrift so I had to stop and rescue it. Halfway up a hill B)

But overall cycling at night seems fine to me - as long as there's a bit of a moon. It was so lovely out, and so peaceful too. Fab!


----------



## ianrauk (4 Feb 2009)

Fair play to you Helen.. I think because my commute home is in the dark during the winter (as is most peoples I guess).. the last thing I want to do is go out in the dark.. Dunwich run for you m'dear if you like night riding


----------



## Auntie Helen (4 Feb 2009)

ianrauk said:


> blimey *dearest* Auntie..





ianrauk said:


> Dunwich run for you *m'dear*


You gettin' fresh young man? 

I don't mind if you do, actually..

I don't particularly like night cycling if it's überdark and I'm unfamiliar with the road or if my lights are being rubbish but today all the conditions were right, plus I need to get ahead on Cyclogs as this is a short month! I put the new softer suspension elastomer on my trike today and wanted to try it out over some potholes, it seems to have made it even more comfortable. Potholes are more fun in the dark...

And if the Dunwich Dynamo is in town then it's not appealing. Me, I like the country lanes with 1 car every 5 minutes like wot it's like raand 'ere.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Feb 2009)

Young man... oooh I wish....

lol at cycling over pot holes..

The Dunwich Dynamo runs from Hackney in London, 120 miles to the coast in Suffolk. Over night...so starts off towny.. then country riding..


----------



## Auntie Helen (4 Feb 2009)

That sounds like very hard work... my max distance in one day up to now has been 60 miles and the last 10 got a bit dull, I would have been happier to stop at 50. Still it must be good fun cycling through the night, though through Hackney doesn't appeal either!

Anyway, back to BOAB's ride, weather looking good so it should be a very pleasant afternoon. Is everyone planning to shoot off after the ride or should we prop up a pub somewhere for a while?


----------



## ianrauk (4 Feb 2009)

Great news for the weather... fingers crossed
Well would like to stop for a beer & snack half way somewhere myself.. and don't see why not to have a bevvy after.. I suppose some peeps will and some won't... nature of the beast


----------



## tdr1nka (4 Feb 2009)

BigonaBianchi said:


> ..erm..just so you all know..I am skint...that's *S K I N T* broke



You're in fine company, so am I!


----------



## Davywalnuts (5 Feb 2009)

In the realms of excuses, I think my rear wheel bearings have decieded to go on me as they have just started to make funny noises! But as am not doing many miles right now, am sure they will be fine for now!

With regards to food! Mannn, I love the cake! So am completley up for anything on the day. Its not as if am treating this like a race, more so sights sounds and fun times!


----------



## tdr1nka (5 Feb 2009)

Maybe we can fix your bearings on the train to Essex?


----------



## Davywalnuts (5 Feb 2009)

OOoooohhhh! Sounds interesting!! Never gone anywhere near wheel bearings, just headset ones! 

Seen a wheel I want, but cant get it till saturday (its on ebay and I AM going to win! LOL)!


----------



## Auntie Helen (5 Feb 2009)

Just been out for 18 miles in the rain. Very rainy. Not as nice as last night's ride! Very warm here in the Colchester area though (nearly 8 degrees) and the last few patches of snow/slush were melting. Hope it's the same in Billericay...


----------



## BigonaBianchi (5 Feb 2009)

..well to be honest it's pretty horrid here...melting snow, drizzle and cold (well for me it's cold but I'm a fully qualified wimp)....I got all kitted up at 9am to do the loop but am still sitting here trying to pluck up courage to venture out...my excuse it that with this cold I'mbetter of fin the warm...anyway....once all this sludge has gone tonight things will be better...forcast for saturday is sunshine (ish).


----------



## Auntie Helen (5 Feb 2009)

BTW what time are folks expecting to arrive at the station (Billericay) on Saturday? I'm going to give myself a margin of time in case of A12 nasties so will probably be there by 10:30am if the roads are fine. Am I going to be bored and lonely or are some of the rest of you expecting to get there early?

By the way, I should be easy to spot as I'm the lady on the trike (let's hope User3143 doesn't get there before me so people think I've had a sex change...)


----------



## stevevw (5 Feb 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> BTW what time are folks expecting to arrive at the station (Billericay) on Saturday? I'm going to give myself a margin of time in case of A12 nasties so will probably be there by 10:30am if the roads are fine. Am I going to be bored and lonely or are some of the rest of you expecting to get there early?



Depends on the weather if it looks like we are going to be ok on Friday PM I will get there early if a bit dodgy I will wait a bit on Saturday to get an update from those that live that way.


----------



## ChrisKH (5 Feb 2009)

I shall probably be early (weather permitting) as I have an unorthodox route by bike which I haven't tried before, so am setting off with plenty of time. I don't have car access this weekend so I'm solely pedal (and train) powered. 

I should imagine anyone looking shifty with a bike round Billericay station will be CC'ers. Or bike thieves.  I will be hiding my Cycle Chat 'friedly' shirt under my jacket, but if someone pays me enough I'll take off the jacket (for a bit) and point at meself.


----------



## 4F (5 Feb 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> BTW what time are folks expecting to arrive at the station (Billericay) on Saturday? I'm going to give myself a margin of time in case of A12 nasties so will probably be there by 10:30am if the roads are fine. Am I going to be bored and lonely or are some of the rest of you expecting to get there early?
> 
> By the way, I should be easy to spot as I'm the lady on the trike (let's hope User3143 doesn't get there before me so people think I've had a sex change...)



Hi Auntie, my eta will be about 10:30 as well. Are you planning on parking at the railway station ?


----------



## TheDoctor (5 Feb 2009)

Can someone remind me if the route is hilly? I'm loth to get the carbon uberbike filthy so _may_ resort to the singlespeeder. If that's even remotely sensible...


----------



## Auntie Helen (5 Feb 2009)

You cycling from Benfleet, ChrisKH? (My memory tells me you live down Church Hill but I might be wrong, so apologies if you're from somewhere completely different...) What's your unorthodox bike route? I cycled from Colchester to Thundersley via Rettendon (down the old A130) which was OK except going through Rayleigh, but that's probably further east than your optimal route.


----------



## Auntie Helen (5 Feb 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Hi Auntie, my eta will be about 10:30 as well. Are you planning on parking at the railway station ?


I'm parking Crown Road road near the station where I happen to own a house (my tenant has said I can park on her drive seeing as I paid for it to be resurfaced a few years ago!).

Parking at Billericay Station is £2 for the day on Saturday so that's probably the best alternative option. Failing that, Lake Meadows country park should be a reasonable option, it's just north of the station (I think there are plenty of signs for it).

...although I think you're coming by train, aren't you? Anyway, I should be lurking somewhere around the station by 10:30 so come up and say hello. I will be wearing my new CycleChat Jersey but under my warm and waterproof Night Vision top so the CC jersey probably won't get much of an airing!


----------



## 4F (5 Feb 2009)

Coming by car now, station parking sounds good


----------



## Auntie Helen (5 Feb 2009)

TheDoctor said:


> Can someone remind me if the route is hilly? I'm loth to get the carbon uberbike filthy so _may_ resort to the singlespeeder. If that's even remotely sensible...


I think there are a couple of gentle hills (BOAB's initial post describes it a bit more) but nothing too frightening.

Here's a summary from his Bikeroutetoaster file:

Ascent - 388 meters
Descent - 384 meters 
Start Elevation - 80 meters 
Finish Elevation - 84 meters 
Minimum Elevation - 31 meters
Maximum Elevation - 110 meters

I hasten to add that the misspelling of 'metres' is a fault of the website and not Auntie Helen!

I attach the elevation diagram from bikeroutetoaster for The Doctor's delectation


----------



## BigonaBianchi (5 Feb 2009)

can i suggest that we gather off to the right of the station entrance near the taxi rank hut...otherwise we'll have 29 cyclists blocking the main drop off point for cars...actually that might be a laugh....


----------



## TheDoctor (5 Feb 2009)

Cheers Auntie!
Hmmmm. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Auntie Helen (5 Feb 2009)

TheDoctor, as you know I'll be slow up the hills, probably slower than some poor soul on a fixed (mad idea, riding one of those things!) so if you want to take that bike you'll hardly be left behind...


----------



## TheDoctor (5 Feb 2009)

It's not a fixie!!!
Oooooh I don't know. I'll see how muddy the roads look.


----------



## ChrisKH (5 Feb 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> You cycling from Benfleet, ChrisKH? (My memory tells me you live down Church Hill but I might be wrong, so apologies if you're from somewhere completely different...) What's your unorthodox bike route? I cycled from Colchester to Thundersley via Rettendon (down the old A130) which was OK except going through Rayleigh, but that's probably further east than your optimal route.



Was thinking of taking the bike via train (as I have a season ticket) from Benfleet to Laindon and going North from there to Billericay. Can't be that far, but never done it before. I could cycle the whole way, but want to arrive relatively fresh.


----------



## tdr1nka (5 Feb 2009)

ChrisKH said:


> I will be hiding my Cycle Chat 'friedly' shirt under my jacket, but if someone pays me enough I'll take off the jacket (for a bit) and point at meself.




+1 

Two CC 'Friedly' shirts!


----------



## Auntie Helen (5 Feb 2009)

ChrisKH said:


> Was thinking of taking the bike via train (as I have a season ticket) from Benfleet to Laindon and going North from there to Billericay. Can't be that far, but never done it before. I could cycle the whole way, but want to arrive relatively fresh.


Laindon going northwards is quite hilly as you approach Billericay, I think (Great Burstead hill, from my vagueish memory) but ought to be a pleasant enough journey.


----------



## ChrisKH (5 Feb 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Laindon going northwards is quite hilly as you approach Billericay, I think (Great Burstead hill, from my vagueish memory) but ought to be a pleasant enough journey.



Hills are what I live for.


----------



## Sittingduck (5 Feb 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> I attach the elevation diagram from bikeroutetoaster for The Doctor's delectation



What's that vertical "Everest" lookin' thing 2 thirds of the way through?


----------



## iLB (5 Feb 2009)

lol, slight detour to the Himalayas i think sduck


----------



## Auntie Helen (5 Feb 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> What's that vertical "Everest" lookin' thing 2 thirds of the way through?


No scale on the gradient thingie I posted but the highest peak is just under 110 metres so it's not quite Himalayas, more like the Alps. And that vertical bit is only 50 metres... we can get off and walk that if necessary. Or someone can tow me...


----------



## tdr1nka (5 Feb 2009)

In two minds as to which bike to ride on Sat?
The roadie or the 'slicked up' MTB hack?


----------



## Auntie Helen (5 Feb 2009)

...or the KMX


----------



## tdr1nka (5 Feb 2009)

KMX coming soon, I'd need a few weeks building up my legs first!

Gonna try and use it more, it is fun.
Needs better road ratio chain rings and the frame welding first.


----------



## Origamist (5 Feb 2009)

I'm taking a fixed for this jaunt in Essex.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (5 Feb 2009)

> Can someone remind me if the route is hilly? I'm loth to get the carbon uberbike filthy so may resort to the singlespeeder. If that's even remotely sensible...




I have never ridden a single speed bike so it's hard for me to advise. However I couldn't ride this route without dropping from the big cog to the middle cog in a few places, but mostly its 'rolling countryside' ..dunno if that helps. 




> Was thinking of taking the bike via train (as I have a season ticket) from Benfleet to Laindon and going North from there to Billericay. Can't be that far, but never done it before. I could cycle the whole way, but want to arrive relatively fresh.



Chris I'll be riding up Noak hill to Billericay..so if you want to hook up just shout.



> Laindon going northwards is quite hilly as you approach Billericay, I think (Great Burstead hill, from my vagueish memory) but ought to be a pleasant enough journey.



Great Burstead does indeed have a hill, and we shall ride DOWN it early on in the ride.

The road surfaces are all good, no problems with skinny tyres etc. There are a couple of hills, but these are not sharp or steep generally. Like I said before as we approach towns/villages we will go up, as wel leave we will go down.


For those looking to park in Lake meadows do this:
Exit station and turn left onto road. Take first right after zebra crossing at Bowling alley /fitness first gym. Take next right (signed lake meadows) Then..GPS pause...you have arrived at your destination

I will likely be on my galaxy. Watch out for a bigtallfatbloke in night vis jacket with hi vis vest and white hat


----------



## ianrauk (5 Feb 2009)

+1
another one too 



tdr1nka said:


> +1
> 
> Two CC 'Friedly' shirts!


----------



## tdr1nka (5 Feb 2009)

ianrauk said:


> +1
> another one too



3 Typos on bikes!

This will truly be a momentous occasion!


----------



## 4F (5 Feb 2009)

tdr1nka said:


> In two minds as to which bike to ride on Sat?
> The roadie or the 'slicked up' MTB hack?



I shall be on my roadie however both my bikes are roadies


----------



## tdr1nka (5 Feb 2009)

Roadie means bag on back, hack takes panniers. Hmmmmmm decisions, decisions.


----------



## iLB (5 Feb 2009)

u know u want the roadie tdr1nka! i am taking sally out for a ride


----------



## tdr1nka (5 Feb 2009)

My legs are voting for the road bike, my upper body wants the MTB.


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Feb 2009)

Not long to go now, and the weather seems to be holding up fine (we have some blue sky here in Colchester at the moment although it will become rain shortly, no doubt in time for me to do my Uni commute on the bike).

Do any of the unconfirmed peeps want to say if they can come after all. I think we weren't sure about:
Ben Lovejoy
Wlc1
SigSilverprinter
Dayvo
djtheglove
Sittingduck (dependent on hangover)


----------



## 4F (6 Feb 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Not long to go now, and the weather seems to be holding up fine (we have some blue sky here in Colchester at the moment although it will become rain shortly, no doubt in time for me to do my Uni commute on the bike).



Well when I set off from Felixstowe it was light rain and when I got to work in Ipswich it was snowing !!


----------



## ianrauk (6 Feb 2009)

Sig Silverprinter must go... please... WE NEED SOME OF THAT LEGENDARY CAKE


----------



## ChrisKH (6 Feb 2009)

Weather forecast is still holding up. 

If it makes anyone feel any better, I'm using my commuting bike as I'm having work done on the road bike and it doesn't come out in the winter unless it's extremely dry. I also haven't sussed out how to fix my new frog pedals and shoe clips on yet. Straight bars as well.


----------



## Aperitif (6 Feb 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Not long to go now, and the weather seems to be holding up fine (we have some blue sky here in Colchester at the moment although it will become rain shortly, no doubt in time for me to do my Uni commute on the bike).
> 
> Do any of the unconfirmed peeps want to say if they can come after all. I think we weren't sure about:
> Ben Lovejoy
> ...



A hundred or so posts later...I must still be on everyone's ignore list. (At least tdr1nka still speaks to me... )


----------



## tdr1nka (6 Feb 2009)

Aperitif said:


> (At least tdr1nka still speaks to me... )




And what a dubious honour that is.:


----------



## Dayvo (6 Feb 2009)

Sorry to be a wet (and cold) self-gratification artist er, blanket, but I'm a definite no-no! 

With last night's snow here (in Exeter) today's bus journey would have been risky and likely to major delay! 

The conditions for tomorrow look a bit harsh, too, but I admire (and am envious) of you brave lot! 

Ride carefully and have fun! Could be the longest cake-stop in history if the weather turns (stays) nasty!


----------



## tdr1nka (6 Feb 2009)

Sad news but wholly understandable Dayvo. You will be missed.

I'm gonna wait until the morning to decide which bike to take.


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Feb 2009)

Aperitif said:


> A hundred or so posts later...I must still be on everyone's ignore list. (At least tdr1nka still speaks to me... )


D'you know I was reading through the posts to see who had said whether or not they were coming and I noticed you appeared to say you'd attend but no-one had commented. I assumed you were joking and the rest of the world know that... but clearly not.

Aperitif, are you definitely on for tomorrow then???? Are you bringing the doggie?


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Feb 2009)

...and another thing.

On the BBC Weather Forecast site you can get a 24 hour overview of the weather at Colchester but you can't in Billericay or Brentwood? Whyzat then?


----------



## Aperitif (6 Feb 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> D'you know I was reading through the posts to see who had said whether or not they were coming and I noticed you appeared to say you'd attend but no-one had commented. I assumed you were joking and the rest of the world know that... but clearly not.
> 
> Aperitif, are you definitely on for tomorrow then???? Are you bringing the doggie?



Yes - my intention is to ride it - the sleety stuff is blotting everything in London central at the mo - but I'm sure that's a passing thing...

Unfortunately, Jack the dog got a puncture in his rear wheel when riding a TT earlier this week (he doesn't winalot) and gives his apologies. He'll be out with a chum.

I just need to get my compass out now and point it East...to foreign parts.


----------



## ChrisKH (6 Feb 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> ...and another thing.
> 
> On the BBC Weather Forecast site you can get a 24 hour overview of the weather at Colchester but you can't in Billericay or Brentwood? Whyzat then?



Try the Met office. Mind you that only gives Basildon, I think.


----------



## tdr1nka (6 Feb 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Yes - my intention is to ride it - the sleety stuff is blotting everything in London central at the mo - but I'm sure that's a passing thing...
> 
> Unfortunately, Jack the dog got a puncture in his rear wheel when riding a TT earlier this week (he doesn't winalot) and gives his apologies. He'll be out with a chum.
> 
> I just need to get my compass out now and point it East...to foreign parts.



Thankfully you're as fit as a dog's butcher?

And try to be on time, there's a good Chappie.
If Jack isn't doin well in TTs you'd think he'd Caeser chance for some training?


----------



## Aperitif (6 Feb 2009)

(_Shhhh! td...It's not the place for this..._) This is serious.


----------



## tdr1nka (6 Feb 2009)

Ok Pal..........


----------



## ChrisKH (6 Feb 2009)

BigonaBianchi said:


> Chris I'll be riding up Noak hill to Billericay..so if you want to hook up just shout.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, but I might have to go above pootle speed then. 

No helmet?


----------



## Aperitif (6 Feb 2009)

tdr1nka said:


> Ok Pal..........



I pop out for five minutes and you have been at it again! I'll have a...a...a bonio to pick with you if this carries on.


----------



## tdr1nka (6 Feb 2009)

Ok. I'll follow your lead.


----------



## Aperitif (6 Feb 2009)

Will I pass through Barking tomorrow - or am I always like this..?


----------



## ChrisKH (6 Feb 2009)

Come via the Jubilee Line and change at West Ham. 

That way you can go through Barking and the Isle of Dogs (groan).


----------



## 4F (6 Feb 2009)

Metcheck update for tomorrow, looks good to go
partly cloudy / fair

http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/tomorrow.asp?zipcode=billericay


----------



## tdr1nka (6 Feb 2009)

ChrisKH said:


> That way you can go through Barking and the Isle of Dogs (groan).



Hopefully not in that order.


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Feb 2009)

Weather here in Colchester (40 miles East of Billericay) has been surprisingly decent all day. Was woken by sleety rain on the velux windows but that stopped at 10am and we've had no rain since. I wore my waterproof trousers for my 19 mile Uni commute today... and didn't need 'em.

Have just washed my trike and put most of it in the car. We discovered one of the QR seat fixings wasn't on properly and has worn away some paint off the metal on the seat so we're checking it's not done anything too dodgy. I think a wrap of insulting tape should solve the prob. Anyway the trike is reasonably shiny and fresh-looking, unlike its rider!

See y'all tomorrow!


----------



## BigonaBianchi (6 Feb 2009)

ok peeps listen up...

I have just ridden this loop today. I will be honest and say that it was a tougher ride than usual because of the weather. The snow is melting and all the roads we will ride are clear. There were however several spots where the road was under about 2cm of water for reasonable stretches due to the melt water so mudguards are going to help I would say. The usual short cut I take (yes I do cheat occassionally!) was flooded and totally impassable without dismounting and walking across the ped path/ 'bridge'...but we wont ride there so it doesnt matter.

The fields were still covered in snow but it is melting fast and should be gone by morning. It's one of those 'dark' sludgy days here so I had lights on all the way around.
Hopefully the weather tomorrow will be a bit better.

I say this so that you all have a fair idea of what to expect, and so that nobody roles up in a just T shirt and shorts because if they do hyperthermia is an option on this ride

I have given some thought to stops. I would suggest that we dont stop too early in the ride and chill down when we still have a ways to go. (There is a park style cafe at the rugby club on the way up into Brentwood if anyone desperatly needs a loo or a caffine fix etc...but it's not particulary nice imo). I think doing it this way round means we get the A road stretch over and done with up front before any stop/alcohol intake etc

My suggestion would be this:

We ride clockwise, and have a short break for those in need in Ingatestone where there is a small bakery/cafe and a chippy and a small supermarket jobby etc. 

Then we will head down to Stock, (where if anybody has had enough or is suffering from frostbite or something they can turn right and be back at Billericay station in 10 mins) & on to the 3 compasses in Hanningfield and stop there. It is a small pub and if we all show up we might easily not all fit in..so if that happens just around the corner is a bigger boozer...I forget the name but I think its something to do with windmills...I have never been inside but it is bigger and I know the CTC rides stop there regularly.

It is then a relatively short ride back to the station at Billericay which I feel would be better for those, who like me, chill down easily and/or those who might partake in a few ales etc.

ShameDavyo cant be with us...so we might need another tail end charlie...any volunteers?


----------



## Davywalnuts (6 Feb 2009)

Alas, the cold sleety rain is now in Staines! And theres local snow coming down now!

I have swapped numbers with tdr1nka and will let him know if i cant make it, but it takes alot for me not to cycle!

So if I dont cya all, have fun while am wrapped in my duvet!


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Feb 2009)

BigonaBianchi said:


> There were however several spots where the road was under about 2cm of water for reasonable stretches due to the melt water so mudguards are going to help I would say.


This is your opportunity, if you decide you take against the up to 3 trikers on this route, to get your revenge. My backside is 10cm above the asphalt so if you want to hear me shrieking you can route us through a ford...


----------



## BigonaBianchi (6 Feb 2009)

...hmm...I am open to bribery and corruption

There was nowhere a trike couldnt go, I was thinking 'trike' as I went round today


----------



## Tynan (6 Feb 2009)

love it when someone rides the route in advance, class

'hyperthermia is an option on this ride'

have fun, Saturdays are impossible for me sadly


----------



## mr_cellophane (6 Feb 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> This is your opportunity, if you decide you take against the up to 3 trikers on this route, to get your revenge. My backside is 10cm above the asphalt so if you want to hear me shrieking *you can route us through a ford*...




buttsbury wash ?


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Feb 2009)

I went there early in the New Year on a ride with my brother-in-law and his kids. We arrived at Buttsbury which had ice either side and concluded there was no way I could do that and retain a dry backside! So we turned round and went home again.


----------



## ChrisKH (6 Feb 2009)

Tynan said:


> love it when someone rides the route in advance, class
> 
> 'hyperthermia is an option on this ride'
> 
> have fun, Saturdays are impossible for me sadly



Tynan will be arranging the next Saturday East London ride with a 90 minute Cake Stop at Upton Park.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Feb 2009)

BigonaBianchi said:


> ok peeps listen up...
> 
> We ride clockwise



Right.. so now we are clockwise.. ok no problem, can change the route on my gps...


----------



## iLB (6 Feb 2009)

wot about the snow settling on the ground in orpingtonvill ian...?


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (6 Feb 2009)

ianrauk said:


> Sig Silverprinter must go... please... WE NEED SOME OF THAT LEGENDARY CAKE



I have just made the cherry cake 

I will either be there at 10.45 or 11.06 depending which train I get.
Have not been too well this week and now i've got conjuctivitus 
Because of this I will not be cycling very fast[although I was pretty slow last time] so I'll be at the back with the whistle


----------



## BigonaBianchi (6 Feb 2009)

> Right.. so now we are clockwise.. ok no problem, can change the route on my gps...



..mostly it's always been clockwise except when I did it anti clockwise

...just follow me...I sometimes know which way to go


----------



## BigonaBianchi (6 Feb 2009)

just been outside...erm....well...it's started snowing again here, but it isnt settling...I'll keep you posted.


----------



## iLB (6 Feb 2009)

BigonaBianchi said:


> just been outside...erm....well...it's started snowing again here, but it isnt settling...I'll keep you posted.



surely not thwarted at the last?


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Feb 2009)

It's only forecast to snow for a bit, it should clear by 9pm I believe. Can't think it will cause too much of a prob.


----------



## iLB (6 Feb 2009)

ever the optimist helen


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Feb 2009)

Snow ain't stoppin' me, I've done min 17 miles per day for the last week, including blizzard and ice conditions. A few sleety flakes which will melt overnight will be no problem to any of us, I am sure!


----------



## iLB (6 Feb 2009)

User3143 said:


> For those of us on three wheels, no amount of snow is ever a problem.



but when faced with even the smallest hill...


----------



## BigonaBianchi (6 Feb 2009)

..now it's stopped....phew


----------



## iLB (6 Feb 2009)

hooray!


----------



## mr_cellophane (6 Feb 2009)

Snowing in Essex now.


----------



## tdr1nka (6 Feb 2009)

Then tell it to stop immediately!:?:


----------



## BigonaBianchi (6 Feb 2009)

Looking outside my door it is sleeting...borderline snow.The forcast is for no snow here really until monday when there is a possibilty

I'm off a kip now so que sera sera as they say...I'll be up early for a final check...

everybody should check this thread one last time before they set off.

Right now the ride is on.


----------



## tdr1nka (6 Feb 2009)

ROCK & ROLL BOAB!
See ya on the flipside.:?:


----------



## BigonaBianchi (6 Feb 2009)

OK for those of you with early starts...assume its on unless I post otherwise before 8am. I cant do much about it if it starts snowing after then.


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Feb 2009)

A bit of sleet here has now turned to rain. Look forward to seeing y'all tomorrow :?:


----------



## ChrisKH (6 Feb 2009)

Still snowing here and I'm about 10 miles south east of Billericay. Stop immediately!:?: I'm off to bed now as well.


----------



## Sittingduck (6 Feb 2009)

Okay so I just rolled-up home half cut :?: What time are the SAaarf Londn crew meeting at the eye?

I'll try my bestt tobe tnhetre


----------



## tdr1nka (6 Feb 2009)

9am sharp.
Not 9am blunt.


----------



## Sittingduck (6 Feb 2009)

Okay DUde3 I';l be thnere!!


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Feb 2009)

I'm off to bed now in non-snowy Colchester. May our non-snow head its way westwards! The BBC say that it will now be non-snowy and clear in the Chelmsford region and I believe them! I'll check here at 8am tomorrow morning. Night night all and see you then!


----------



## tdr1nka (6 Feb 2009)

Sleep well Auntie H.

See ya in the morrow!

*thinks: It's about time I hit the hay*

Night All!


----------



## 4F (7 Feb 2009)

Just got in from work and any snow has turned into sleet with nothing settling. See you all later this morning


----------



## Aperitif (7 Feb 2009)

Icy dicey here at 06:00 - I'll have a cup of tea and it will go away..


----------



## BigonaBianchi (7 Feb 2009)

...Yawn....stretch...erm...Good morning peeps...

Just been outside....no snow, bit of a frost ..little bit icy, but should be better later...so...

*Thunderbirds are Go*


----------



## Aperitif (7 Feb 2009)

Auntie Helen - the people's Lady Penelope...


----------



## Sittingduck (7 Feb 2009)

Looks still, cold but dryish in London 
Feel a bit rough but should make it!


----------



## iLB (7 Feb 2009)

see you soon, i'll try to bring the sunny weather with me 2


----------



## Aperitif (7 Feb 2009)

Eiderdown = Sittingduck.
Go for it!


----------



## tdr1nka (7 Feb 2009)

Fasten your safety stuff, we're Billericay bound!!


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 Feb 2009)

Just got up (couldn't sleep last night, kept listening for rain/snow on the velux above the bed, argh!) and it's a really rather nice looking morning here. Hoorah that Thunderbirds Are Go! I'll be seein' y'all soon.

djtheglove sends his apologies, by the way, he's unable to make it. I guess that means the list of likely attendees is 25ish... that's a LOT of people still!


----------



## bleakanddivine (7 Feb 2009)

Sorry guys. Came down this morning to find kitchen floor squelching under water. Will have to spend morning investigating the usual suspects now - washing machine/dishwasher/freezer etc Hope it's not the mains.


----------



## Sittingduck (7 Feb 2009)

Sorry to hear that B&D. Good luck with your investigations though!


----------



## ChrisKH (7 Feb 2009)

<Yawn> Well it looks better than I expected. See ya soon.


----------



## tdr1nka (7 Feb 2009)

Setting off in ten! See y'all soon.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (7 Feb 2009)

Sunshine & blue skies here now.


----------



## 1LegRikk (7 Feb 2009)

Sorry to say I'll have to miss this, after a visit to the limb centre yesterday i was told to keep my leg off and rest it as much as possible to help clear a skin infection thats been hanging on


----------



## Origamist (7 Feb 2009)

Toothache - count me out.


----------



## ChrisKH (7 Feb 2009)

Phew! Just got back. Where's that puffed out smilie?

Excellent day BOAB. Thanks for organising this. And it was a pleasure to meet some of you at last. 

And Aperitif, on his way back to Heathrow on the return trip, after having cycled all the way to Billericay in the first place. Chapeau.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (7 Feb 2009)

..yep it was fun..really enjoyed meeting you all and not having to ride on my own for a change!

i hope 'ya all' (American joke for Helen!) had a good day


----------



## Sittingduck (7 Feb 2009)

Yup - well done BBOAB for organising such a fab ride 
My first ever trip to Essex but no doubt not my last!


Cheers All,
SD


----------



## tdr1nka (7 Feb 2009)

Another big thank you to BOAB for a great ride, even if I watched most of it from the back.


Here are some pics







L to R: Auntie Helen, Aperitif, FatfellafromFelixstow, TheDoctor, Kate,
Sig Silver Printer, Sitting Duck, SteveVW, ilovebikes, ChrisKH, Ianrauk, Barek(?), BigonaBianchi and tdr1nka.

Both Auntie Helen and I are missing from the next picture as we were playing a few rounds of the 'Self Timer Challenge'.






Thanks again to everyone, and the 'Who Was That Man?' award goes to Aperitif for riding to & from Heathrow to Billericay to be on the ride today, and User3143 who rode to & from Hemel!

I'm going back to my Lems*p and a lovely hot bath now.

Laters you lovely lot.


----------



## bleakanddivine (7 Feb 2009)

Come on, talk us through it then.


----------



## 4F (7 Feb 2009)

Nice one BOAB, it was a good ride


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 Feb 2009)

I'm just home having detoured via my parents' house for two cups of tea and a half hour sat in front of their open fire (bliss!)

My photos aren't that good really but I'll post 'em up in due course, with a write-up, but after I've had my much-anticipated hot shower and evening meal. Watch this space!

Thanks to BOAB for organising a great ride for us all


----------



## ianrauk (7 Feb 2009)

That's a nice hot bath, a nice curry and 2 cups of tea down the hatch.
Me and young iluvbikes cycled back from London Bridge.
67.45 mile ride... nice one..

Must say a great day, a great ride.. cheers BOAB..I have a few pics, loading them up to flikr for everybody.. will post a link once done


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 Feb 2009)

I hope you noticed, Ian, that I'm still on top!


----------



## ianrauk (7 Feb 2009)

I did indeed.
Roll on this weeks coming (full) commute...


----------



## tdr1nka (7 Feb 2009)

Origamist said:


> Toothache - count me out.





Bless ya M8, see you soon.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Feb 2009)

And here are some photo's from todays very excellent Essex Ride

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ianrauk/sets/72157613478869108/ 

Feel free to download and keep...


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 Feb 2009)

So... Auntie Helen's write-up.

I left home at 9:30am, confident in my predictions of lovely weather, my smugness paled a little as I noticed more and more traces of snow as the A12 headed westwards and my car stubbornly refused to read the outside temperature as anything higher than -1.5. 

I arrived at Billericay station first (apparently) and set about reassembling the seat onto my trike. Uncle James had done a small gaffer-tape modification to the seat mounting where some paint had worn off and it seemed to be causing problems getting the seat to bed in properly. As I was turning the trike upside down and looking irritated, a mystery gentleman arrived in the car park with a bike in the boot. This inspired me to stop being so useless and I managed to fix the seat, after introducing myself to FatFellaFromFelixstowe.

After a 10 minute queue to buy a parking ticket, I rejoined my bike outside which I had left with BOAB to discover quite a few people in fluorescent yellow. Various people introduced themselves and I instantly forgot their names as usual (sorry!) but then got sidetracked playing with my new toy, a Garmin GPS bought from our very own Stevevw, who had also fashioned a Trike Mount for the Garmin out of some random bike bits he had lying about.

Eventually more and more people turned up, we heard apologies for absence from some (and some others were mysterious in their absence) and were finally waiting for Aperitif. Knowing he'd missed everyone on the last ride we thought it only fair to give him a few extra minutes. He arrived very shortly, having apparently ridden there all the way from Heathrow. Absolutely mad!

Off we set through Billericay High Street, a motley mix of cyclists, mostly wearing fluorescent yellow, on various bikes including two recumbent trikes and one recumbent bike. We soon left the town and found ourselves in Little Burstead where we had the amusement of seeing a chappie looking forlornly at his little sports car that he had driven into a field.

We went through various Essex villages, many of which appeared to be up steeper hills than I personally favour, but we all made it eventually, if rather strung out in a line as we cycled. There was some snow at the edges of the roads and a few patches of ice but nothing too dodgy initially.

Going through Brentwood I got stuck in a traffic jam (I don't filter up the inside being too fat!) so people had to wait for me - sorry for that! Some kind gentlemen kept me company whilst I crept along like all the people in the tin cans on wheels. This kindness was slightly tempered by the comment "I'll get a photo of that!" when I found myself in a Box Junction when the exit wasn't clear :$ Fortuntely I caught Ianrauk in a "Keep Clear" section just a minute or so later. But didn't have the camera.

Periodically we all stopped to allow everyone to catch up and this was occasionally a photo opportunity.






After a while we reached Ingatestone which had a tea shop and this was a chance for a stop. We dumped the bikes all around the place and bought doughnuts, tea, coffee etc.






Then onward for another ten miles to Hanningfield Reservoir down some lovely quiet lanes. We had a moment's excitement on some ice (where Aperitif and iluvbikes did an amazing job of staying vertical). There were other points where it was a bit slippy at times.

We arrived at the Three Compasses and rather startled them by descending en masse in a cloud of yellow and lycra. The food came very quickly and, after some confusion as to who had stolen BOAB's coat (the coat that was hanging up from a beam and to which he was pointing saying "my coat looks exactly like that one") we went outside for the obligatory group photo. By this time both Blaugrana and User3143 (the other two recumbent riders) had had to leave us so they weren't in this pic.

Sorry for cutting Tdr1nka off!





All our bikes...





Cycling on a full stomach isn't always easy but with such a beautiful day and on quiet lanes we managed it! We returned to Billericay Station, said our farewells (including to the clearly barmy Aperitif who was cycling back to Heathrow!!!) and I took a final photo as SigSilverprinter distributed some home-made cake.





Thanks for a great time BOAB and the good company of all of you!


----------



## 4F (7 Feb 2009)

I have to say that I did laugh rather loudly as we passed the bloke with the sports car in the field. He was obviously going to have to come up with a cunning plan to get it back on the road over the rather large ditch


----------



## 4F (7 Feb 2009)

User3143 said:


> Have just got back about an hour and a half ago.
> 
> Cheers BOAB, really enjoyed the ride. Total milage for the day was 142 miles.



Nutter


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 Feb 2009)

Aperitif, how many miles did you do in total?

You're both nutters! (Both Aperitif and User3143)


----------



## tdr1nka (7 Feb 2009)

They are the mile munching madmen of Cycle Chat!


----------



## TheDoctor (7 Feb 2009)

Thanks for a great ride in great company! Here's looking forward to the next one...
Oh - Aperitif? You're nuts, mate. Seriously.
Massive respect for cycling from Heathrow!!!!


----------



## Aperitif (7 Feb 2009)

Left the house at 08:20 - must remember not to keep leaving the door open...






Popped in to ask for a bit of decent weather...






"good evening i'm from essex
in case you couldn't tell
my given name is Dickie, I come from Billericay
and I'm doing very well..."






BigonaBianchi was doing some impromptu shadow puppetry when I arrived - much to the amusement of ChrisKH and tdr1nka






The peloton (well, a couple of tons actually) waiting for 'white van men' to jeer at...






Declining a cake at the outset, FFFF relented - "Oh all right then, that tray of doughnuts looks lonely over there..."






tdr1nka doing what comes naturally...






So we did the Tour, said our goodbyes and I headed back via Brentwood. The best thing about Brentwood is actually leaving it behind.
The second best thing was to see the setting sun - Silhouetting the London City skyline.
This photo does not do it justice but might give a flavour...






Came back through the City - all bright and bushy - and very quiet.






Got to the 'Gherkin' and got a punctu*e. Turned around to find a 64ft cocktail stick in my back tyre.
Actually, it was slow but noticeable - like me, so I pumped it up and continued. 
This palaver carried on, through Holborn, St Giles and, deciding to go
Route 1 - Oxford St. Big mistake. Six hours and two thousand buses later I reached Marble Arch. (Remember I was stopping every 2km or so for a quick pump up...) Got to Hounslow without sitting down - I really couldn't be 'bothered' to change. Until.
The slow puncture speeded up and I found myself outside a delicious smelling curry house which was casting adequate light on the pavement. Everyone walking past was speaking in an Eastern European language - but it was the smell of the spices doing
me in...Mmmmmmmm!
Fixed the tyre, cleaned up - it was flat again!
Repeat the sentence above - it happened again. (Continental tubes - having a few issues with them) Not totally flat - again so...
...decided to stand up and ride for the last 5km or so. Took the edge off a lovely day out for me but ho hum, these things happen. Got in, opened the fridge door and sucked hard. Now sustained, I thank BoaB for his organisation and theother riders for their company. It was nice to meet you all.
Total? 204km - including a circuit or two of um Ilford, Romford, Tower Hill etc etc... logical signposting is pants in this part of the world.
My average dropped considerably to 24kph + a bit - given that I was limping home. Up to the Gherkin it was 28+ - thanks to the fast A12.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (8 Feb 2009)

Nice pics peeps

...I think riding to/from Heefro + the loop is pretty impressive at the best of times, but when you take into account this was at zero degrees and below...wow...hats off to you mate....ok I'm just trying to find a Bob dylan record here somewhere..

also lee  & Ianrauk & ilovebikes.....makes my poxy 40 miles today look small by comparison

My thanks to you all for coming.


----------



## DJ (8 Feb 2009)

Look's like you all had a great time, bit gutted I couldn't come as am feeling the need for a good ride.



I know 3/4 of you but can we have a roll call on the names please.


----------



## Aperitif (8 Feb 2009)

djtheglove said:


> Look's like you all had a great time, bit gutted I couldn't come as am feeling the need for a good ride.
> 
> 
> 
> I know 3/4 of you but can we have a roll call on the names please.



Go back a few posts to tdr1nka's family album dj...


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (8 Feb 2009)

Thanks BonaB what a great day


----------



## ianrauk (8 Feb 2009)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> Thanks BonaB what a great day



And thank you for the Cake Sig...


----------



## ChrisKH (8 Feb 2009)

Apologies to anyone who rolled up to my RHS and I ignored them. Deaf as a post in that ear! I think ianrauk had been talking to me for five minutes in the pub before I noticed. Hardened roadie that he is.


----------



## Speicher (8 Feb 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Popped in to ask for a bit of decent weather...
> 
> 
> quote]
> ...


----------



## Sittingduck (8 Feb 2009)

Indeed it is Speicher (Although I don't work directly for the Almighty )






Taken last Monday 8am^


----------



## Aperitif (8 Feb 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> Indeed it is Speicher (Although I don't work directly for the Almighty )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You looked as though you were enjoying yourself yesterday SD - I reckon the hangover thing was just a ruse...


----------



## Aperitif (8 Feb 2009)

Oh - and I put in a word also for renaming it 'Mr Pauls' -wordshipping the great deity CycleChatbuff...


----------



## tdr1nka (8 Feb 2009)

*Blurghle*
Today I am stuck in bed with the head cold that was looming over my mucus membranes yesterday. My sincerest apologies to anyone I might have passed this on to yesterday.


----------



## Peter (8 Feb 2009)

tdr1nka said:


> *Blurghle*
> Today I am stuck in bed with the head cold that was looming over my mucus membranes yesterday. My sincerest apologies to anyone I might have passed this on to yesterday.



Ohhh and I didn't realise you lot were that close...........
It's a real shame I missed yesterday's ride but I'm quite busy with other things at the moment. 
I'm also a fair weather rider


----------



## ianrauk (8 Feb 2009)

Peter said:


> I'm also a fair weather rider



Well it was fair weather yesterday.. in fact almost perfect cycling weather..


----------



## Auntie Helen (8 Feb 2009)

...although I got very cold ears. I'm looking forward to the arrival of the CycleChat Buff to keep 'em warm!


----------



## Peter (8 Feb 2009)

ianrauk said:


> Well it was fair weather yesterday.. in fact almost perfect cycling weather..


OK, I'll rephrase - over 6C and dry(ish) roads - now that's perfect cycling conditions


----------



## Sittingduck (8 Feb 2009)

Aperitif said:


> You looked as though you were enjoying yourself yesterday SD - I reckon the hangover thing was just a ruse...




Hehehe, yup it was great fun! 
The hangover didn't really develop properly, which is surprising given the delightful combination of things consumed on Friday evening 

Shame you missed this one Peter. The cold was only really noticable when we stopped. Also managed to get warmed up in the pub by sitting next to a real roaring fire - shame some great lump was camped right next to it and probably blocking the warmth


----------



## tdr1nka (8 Feb 2009)

Cheers CoG!
*raises lems*p in salute*


----------



## 4F (9 Feb 2009)

ianrauk said:


> And here are some photo's from todays very excellent Essex Ride
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ianrauk/sets/72157613478869108/
> 
> Feel free to download and keep...



Ian is that picture in the bottom left corner the look the landlady gave Kate when she tried to order a jacket potato after 2 o clock ?


----------



## Davywalnuts (9 Feb 2009)

Hey everyone, 

Really sorry I couldnt make it! With the early morning ice, my rear wheel bearings knackered and a lot of ghost shifting going on, I thought it was best to sit it out! 

Whats a shame as a weather conditions ended up quite good later in the day, but the aforementioned bearing are worrying me! 

However the photos looked good and I missed out there what looked a wicked time and cycle! 

I shall do better next time!

David


----------



## Aperitif (9 Feb 2009)

you could have done it with me David - only a few more kms down the road to Staines..!
Next time.


----------



## Davywalnuts (9 Feb 2009)

Aperitif, your right, and I am well impressed with your cycle! MASSIVE!!

The bearings would not last the bumps of london am sure, they are just working on the 8 mile daily work cycle, but my new rear wheel is on its way! Got a new front one as gotta have it matching! hehe!

But yes, next time, now I now theres someone local! I do fancy the end of month surrey one, once I know whats what!


----------



## Aperitif (14 Feb 2009)

Happy Anniversary Mid Essex CycleChat Ride - one week old today.






Now I am embarking on a much tougher adventure than the fabulous 'Tour de BoaB' - I'm off to IKEA! 

Actually, in this photo, it is possible to see the green shoots of recovery if you look closely enough. Have a lovely weekend!


----------



## Auntie Helen (14 Feb 2009)

Yep, a good day to look back on. 

Now for the next CC ride on Tuesday, the Hilly London Interim one; no snow, should be warmish sunshine...


----------



## dudi (15 Feb 2009)

That looked good... sorry I couldn't make it... was flying back to england that evening. 

I promise to make the next one though!


----------



## Auntie Helen (15 Feb 2009)

Next one is the day after tomorrow, in London!


----------



## dudi (15 Feb 2009)

hmmm...

I promise to make it to another one... soon.


----------



## 4F (16 Feb 2009)

dudi said:


> hmmm...
> 
> I promise to make it to another one... soon.



Oi Dudi, whats this 79 mile ride I see with a + 17mph average 
fyi Manningtree ride coming up in May


----------



## dudi (16 Feb 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Oi Dudi, whats this 79 mile ride I see with a + 17mph average
> fyi Manningtree ride coming up in May



It was a nice ride out on sunday morning... no wind, flat roads and felt gooooood. could have kept going but had to go home for my lunch. 

I'll come out to manningtree in May then!


----------

